
   Verizon Blocks 4chan - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/verizon_blocks_4chan.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
tlrobinson
_"A Verizon NRB rep said their center has been deluged with phone calls"_

Didn't see that coming.

------
jdietrich
I would not want to be a Verizon rep right now, nosiree. Given the scale of
the shitstorm that kicked up when AT&T briefly blocked 4chan due to a DDoS, I
can't see this ending well for anyone.

~~~
metamemetics
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=128IR21ZQa0>

Time for Verizon to sell off any yellow vans, change its myspace password, and
buy a dog

~~~
chunkyslink
I can't believe there was a picture of an exploding van with a little caption
saying 'demonstration' that could have been quite easily missed leaving you
with the impression that Anonymous were blowing up vans. Unbelievable.

------
Zev
Not that its worth much, but it should be pointed out: The block is on
Verizon's wireless (cellular data) network, not their FIOS or DSL networks.

~~~
ElllisD
At the moment the page loads on my Verizon Wireless Blackberry.

~~~
Zev
I thought that blackberries had their own network? Wasn't there was a big
outage for blackberries awhile back that didn't affect other smartphones?

~~~
blhack
Kindof...blackberries proxy all of their web traffic through RIM. One of the
reasons (I think) why they do this is so that they can compress images.

~~~
andyking
When I use my Vodafone USB stick on their UK 2G network, they silently proxy
everything and compress images - it's dreadful. On 3G, they seem to let images
through in their original state.

They're also pretty censorious. Needless-to-say, the likes of 4chan and porn
are blocked on Vodafone's cellular network. But so are Flickr, Meebo, Google
Talk and a whole host of other inoffensive yet useful websites. All redirect
to a page telling you that they're barred by "content control".

Why can cellular operators get away with blocking stuff that other ISPs would
never dream of filtering out? Why should it be any different whether I'm
accessing the net through my Vodafone dongle or my ADSL line?

~~~
randallsquared
_Why can cellular operators get away with blocking stuff_

Why have you not switched providers to protest the blocking? Ultimately, those
questions have the same answer (literally), I think.

------
kprobst
This will surely end well.

 _gets popcorn_

------
jolie
I'm continuing to update this post as I get information... stay tuned!

------
albertsun
Site loads fine on my Verizon Wireless Droid.

------
zitterbewegung
I'm guessing verizon blocked it because there was a attack directed at 4chan
or something is fishy and they are attacking from verizons network.

~~~
jolie
From Verizon/s _wireless_ network, though?

It just doesn't make too much sense right now.

I got email replies from Verizon PR - they said they were looking into it -
and from Moot, who said it'd taken him, the friggin' site owner, HOURS to get
Verizon to even acknowledge the block was on their end.

Far be it from me to defend the home of the /b/, but really? You block a
dude's entire website and you don't tell him why? That's really strange to me.

